# New Ruger Max 9 Pistol



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Ruger® MAX-9™ Centerfire Pistol Model 3501. I just learned about this today.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

Can't wait to check one out in person.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I’d like to try one but the price I saw online was ridiculous. $668 as I recall on gunbroker.


----------



## Jester560 (Jun 22, 2020)

RK3369 said:


> I’d like to try one but the price I saw online was ridiculous. $668 as I recall on gunbroker.


They won't sell many at that price. I hope that is just more ridiculous GB pricing.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

RK3369 said:


> I’d like to try one but the price I saw online was ridiculous. $668 as I recall on gunbroker.


That is ridiculous especially when you consider they have a MSRP of $499. Gunbroker now lists one for $570 which is still too much. I've never bought a gun through them. I bought all of mine at my local gun stores. If they don't have what I want they can usually get it within a day or two. Sometimes on the same day from Davidson's. At least where I live there are several gun stores well within a half hour's drive. Some are small with a limited selection others have a very wide selection that until late always had a good sized inventory. But then again I live in one of the most Conservative pro gun counties in Arizona.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Ruger trying to compete with Sig 365 and Springfield Hellcat? I don't pay attention to Gun Broker prices, just wait until the market settles. Be that as it may the MSRP is lower than both SIg and Springfield. I have a Hellcat to fill that niche but if I didn't I would be looking at the Ruger.


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

I won’t buy on GB until the market settles down, if even then. I just did a search yesterday and there was only one listed so I’m sure somebody was trying to capitalize on the market rush, just like an ipo. Most likely I’ll deal locally anyhow because I would likely want to trade something in.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Size comparison with the new S&W Shield Plus: Ruger Max 9 Height 4.52" Length 6" Width .95" S&W Shield Plus Height 4.6" Length 6.1" Width 1.1" Interesting guns & reviews are positive on both but until I can buy ammo I won't be buying more guns.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

When any of them come down to the size and weight of 15 1/2 oz. like the my two Khars, I will take a look. I had two LC9"s, Nice guns, like the slim design but hated both the triggers. One was a DOA but which is great but not a good DAO. The other a trigger that was way too light. Shot it often, great shooter, but just too dangerous to carry for my preferences. I saw a EC9 Ruger for $299 the other day. A much better buy then the insane Price of $599 Ruger has set on their Website for MSRP.


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

Funny limp wrist test at 5:30


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

desertman said:


> That is ridiculous especially when you consider they have a MSRP of $499. Gunbroker now lists one for $570 which is still too much. I've never bought a gun through them. I bought all of mine at my local gun stores. If they don't have what I want they can usually get it within a day or two. Sometimes on the same day from Davidson's. At least where I live there are several gun stores well within a half hour's drive. Some are small with a limited selection others have a very wide selection that until late always had a good sized inventory. But then again I live in one of the most Conservative pro gun counties in Arizona.


I have never seen a LGS sell a gun that I could not get a lower price from the internet. And this is before the "Riots". Why would I have them order a gun for me, that I could order myself for much less money? The last time I went to buy a gun, my LGS tried to rip me off with a price that was $50.00 over retail MSRP.. He swore to me that was not true, then I showed him the manufacturers website, he just walked away and ignored me. I have bought a few guns off GB and received fair prices.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Sure it's a good performing pistol, but it looks like a "revamp" of the Security 9 Compact.


----------



## Jeb Stuart (Jan 19, 2020)

A revamp of the LC9S. And back to the LC9S. Basically changed the grip added front serrations, a fiber optic sight and a few rounds and a ridiculous high price. I use to have a couple of the LC9S nice guns, snappy but for the price they were OK. I would have like to have seen Ruger do more. A real new design. Make it a modular, lighter weight, shorter length, and add night sights. The MSRP is insane, but I guess that goes with the time. A good buy would be around $300.00


----------



## ThatPunkGirl (Feb 22, 2021)

Babbalou1956 said:


> Ruger® MAX-9™ Centerfire Pistol Model 3501. I just learned about this today.


is this single or double action?


----------



## Babbalou1956 (Sep 2, 2014)

ThatPunkGirl said:


> is this single or double action?


Single action.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

Can't wait for CZ micro compact debut!


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

anyone gotten their hands on one yet?


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

CatchySaver said:


> Can't wait for CZ micro compact debut!


Yup. I think they are waiting for everyone else to do theirs, then combine the best of each! Lol.


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm a big CZ enthusiast but after buying a SA Hellcat I discovered that the micro 9's are not for me. P-01 0r Compact. Big boy's are P-09, 75b, or 97b. Of course that doesn't mean I won't change my mind immediately when I see one in a store.


----------



## CatchySaver (Nov 21, 2017)

berettatoter said:


> Yup. I think they are waiting for everyone else to do theirs, then combine the best of each! Lol.


Haha, I do hope though that it's better than the Beretta at APX Carry!


----------



## LostinTexas (Oct 1, 2018)

berettatoter said:


> Sure it's a good performing pistol, but it looks like a "revamp" of the Security 9 Compact.


My thoughts. Just a remake and price increase on the Security 9.
BTW, as much as I HATE 9MM, I've been carrying the S9 for a few months now. Still does it for me at the range, even though I am out of range ammo, and with the 17 round mags, it is a nice carry option.
I doubt it will ever replace my G23, but seems to be a fine option. We will see how it holds up to sweat and life.


----------



## Maxwellma (Sep 26, 2021)

I have a max 9, I have 500 Trouble free rounds down range. I have a CT red dot on the pistol works great and holds zero. Very pleased with the pistol.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I've had the chance to fire one at the range. Like the feel of it in my hand, able to get a good grip.
Downside for me: front site is a tritium/day-glow pipe. Rear site is fixed, black (no white marks/circles). I would like to see an after market adjustable rear site with white or tritium/white on the rear site. For Me, if I use the site picture, I shoot low and have to adjust the front site post to get centered aim (by tilting the handgun). 
Yes, I know there are RedDot sights, but I would prefer something that does not need batteries and does not add much height to the sight.


----------



## SGWGunsmith (Jan 8, 2015)

Many of the sellers on gunbroker.com are trying to take advantage of the shortage of desirable pistols these days. For example: When I was looking all over for an LC9s, I contacted Davidson's, and was told they were out-of-stock on those, which had a dealer price right around $300.00. When I went onto gunbroker to see what that same pistol was selling for, *Davidson's* had those listed there for $409.00 STARTING price. 😆
Davidson's is in Phoenix, AZ, just a bus ride from the Ruger manufacturing plant. So, it looks like all's fair in love and gun shortages by some unscrupulous distributers.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Aftermarket sights available for Ruger Max-9 
*NIGHT FISION TRITIUM NIGHT SIGHTS FOR RUGER MAX 9 *










NIGHT FISION TRITIUM NIGHT SIGHTS FOR RUGER MAX 9 - Night Fision


Our patented, injection molded sleeve design holds our tritium vials securely in place using ballistic materials. Night Fision night sights carry more tritium than the average night sight on the market and a domed lens engineered to create a crisp, defined glow. Features: Brightest Tritium Night...




www.nightfision.com




They offer U channel and square channel rear sights with some different color ring options for the front sight. They do offer a front site only option, but do not offer a rear sight only option. (But you might call them and ask about a rear sight only item)

*Don't have a set at this time, but there are (only) 2 reviews on the site. *


----------



## Hg007 (8 mo ago)

Tangof said:


> Ruger trying to compete with Sig 365 and Springfield Hellcat? I don't pay attention to Gun Broker prices, just wait until the market settles. Be that as it may the MSRP is lower than both SIg and Springfield. I have a Hellcat to fill that niche but if I didn't I would be looking at the Ruger.


I’d wait for them to show up at Academy and Bass Pro shop .. should be way cheaper than GB ..


----------



## Javbike (Oct 21, 2021)

RK3369 said:


> I won’t buy on GB until the market settles down, if even then. I just did a search yesterday and there was only one listed so I’m sure somebody was trying to capitalize on the market rush, just like an ipo. Most likely I’ll deal locally anyhow because I would likely want to trade something in.


I found GB to be to complicated to buy to much going on I like it straight forward like guns.com


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

I did get to see a set of NightFision tritium sights on a Max-9. Definitely brighter than the OEM front sight on the pistol. (this had the 'new' sights installed front and rear. 
Now if I can just get a chance to fire it at a range in low light conditions.... 

** They warranty the tritium for 16 years from date of manufacture for the original owner: Warranty Policy - Night Fision


----------

